# The Dance is on



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today the crappie moved in and started the dance. Full tuxedo event with many males in formal attire. One warm night is all they needed. Today we caught cats , crappie, yellows, striper, white perch and LGMouth. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome varairty of fish caught there. Nice work on the Crappie as well.


----------

